# Our tractor and truck pics



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's some pics of our equipment after we washed it. There's 1 Ford 276, 2 Versatile 276's and 1 Deutz MK 150 missing from the pic. They stay at the driver's house for the winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

where abouts are you from in ontario. 
its rare to see that amount of tractors with blowers only. nice setup.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;1268774 said:


> where abouts are you from in ontario.
> its rare to see that amount of tractors with blowers only. nice setup.


We're near Orillia and work mostly in the ski resort area.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you have contracts with the town to plow the roads with the trucks? or is it a large private development??


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

EGLC;1268779 said:


> I'm guessing you have contracts with the town to plow the roads with the trucks? or is it a large private development??


We plow rural subdivisions for our township with the big trucks. We started doing one small road back in the mid 80's with a tractor and they liked our service so they added more, but we switched to trucks once we got more than the one road to do.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice stuff. That paystar is sweet looking. How big is that coverall style building? How much did it cost ya....ballpark?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice stuff do those Versatiles hold up for you?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Jelinek61;1268813 said:


> Nice stuff. That paystar is sweet looking. How big is that coverall style building? How much did it cost ya....ballpark?


The paystar is actually a Western Star, but in that pic I could see how it looks like a paystar. The coverall is 50'x120' and I think it cost about 30 grand around 10 years ago.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1268825 said:


> Nice stuff do those Versatiles hold up for you?


The Versatiles require some constant work (oil lines, control cables, electrical). There is always something to fix but it is usually not major. They are fairly easy to work on but some parts are getting harder to get.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

bi-directional;1268830 said:


> The Versatiles require some constant work (oil lines, control cables, electrical). There is always something to fix but it is usually not major. They are fairly easy to work on but some parts are getting harder to get.


I remember having some on the farm when I was a kid and they were a nightmare maybe they are better now. A friend of mine put a large blower on the front of a Uni and it can move quite a bit of snow I will try to get a pic.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1268847 said:


> I remember having some on the farm when I was a kid and they were a nightmare maybe they are better now. A friend of mine put a large blower on the front of a Uni and it can move quite a bit of snow I will try to get a pic.


The first bi-directionals versatile built were light and not as good. They used Waukesha engines then Perkins and you needed three arms to drive them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice equipment. I realy like the Allis-Chalmers tractor, the Ford L9000 and the Western Star. What model and how much horse power is the Allis-Chalmers?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

mercer_me;1268907 said:


> Nice equipment. I realy like the Allis-Chalmers tractor, the Ford L9000 and the Western Star. What model and how much horse power is the Allis-Chalmers?


The Allis is a 8010 with a power shift, it's rated 107 but is a little stronger than that, maybe 120. It also plants corn for us in the spring and use to bale hay but now we use the TV140"s for baling hay.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool pics! I used a Ford 9030 bi-directional earlier this winter and I couldn't get used to the controls. I suppose if you put in enough hours it becomes less of an issue but my hands and feet got tired fast. I think the newer machines are more user friendly.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice pics, Some oldies but nice seeing them working.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Camden;1269008 said:


> Cool pics! I used a Ford 9030 bi-directional earlier this winter and I couldn't get used to the controls. I suppose if you put in enough hours it becomes less of an issue but my hands and feet got tired fast. I think the newer machines are more user friendly.


It takes a few trips to get use to them. We find their alot like a skid steer with foot controls. With a regular tractor we find your right hand does all the work controlling the 3pth, hood and shifting gears. The new bi-directional's have very similar controls, just more comfortable to drive.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

blowerman;1269010 said:


> Nice pics, Some oldies but nice seeing them working.


We like the oldies because there alittle smaller, but you get use to the new one's. We are thinking of upgrading to some newer bi-directional's which is a big move for us as we still use our first Versatile we bought in 1988.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

Like that fleet alot, i'll come work for ya if needed, a bit of a drive though lol


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

mikes-plow;1269049 said:


> Like that fleet alot, i'll come work for ya if needed, a bit of a drive though lol


That would be a bit of a commute. We had 2 guys that worked for us and had a little over an hour drive to get here but they were always there when we needed them. Most of our guys live close by.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice equipment. We had a 276 back in the 90's and we liked it except for the road speed and cab comfort. My parents have a cottage in Severn Bridge so I know you get enough snow to keep you busy. One of our guys lives in Midland and he comes for every storm.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

JD Dave;1269070 said:


> Nice equipment. We had a 276 back in the 90's and we liked it except for the road speed and cab comfort. My parents have a cottage in Severn Bridge so I know you get enough snow to keep you busy. One of our guys lives in Midland and he comes for every storm.


Thanks. Most of our work is within 6 miles of our farm so the road speed isn't a big issue, they are allmost as fast as our regular tractors except the Deutz which has a 50k tranny. The 50k tranny kinda spoils a guy everything else seems silly slow now. Snowfall totals in the closest town are between 120" and 140" as an average. This year we are down in amount but still at average trips as we got missed buy the big storms that hit Wasaga Beach and Stayner but still got smaller amounts from those storms.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice set-up!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Who makes the blower on the little tractor?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1269232 said:


> Who makes the blower on the little tractor?


The blower on the little tractor is made by Smyth but we had a fab shop that builds our black blowers build a proper hood for it as the original was kinda cheesy. We got the blower used from a guy just outside Ottawa as a test unit to see if we liked pull type blowers, I wouldn't buy another like it, the auger seems to turn to slow and not feed the fan fast enough so we are left with too much snow at the end of the driveways.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's some pics of some of our other tractors. The green tractor is a 150hp Deutz and the black tractor is a 970 Case that is abit rare as they were painted black for use as demo tractors so they are known as Black Knights. The Case was the tractor we used for blowing snow when we started in the business over 30 years ago. Some day we plan on doing a full restoration on it.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spring Job for Green Monster*

Here's a pic of our 150 Deutz with my oldest boy ready for spring work with our 12 row JD planter.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

how much land do you farm?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

We cover about 1000ac including hay ground plus another 500ac custom work.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

bi-directional;1286617 said:


> We cover about 1000ac including hay ground plus another 500ac custom work.


Decent size chunk. Down here in Minnesota we run about 6,500acres. We run all JD equipment.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

We don't farm in a very big farm area. There are some small pockets of good land in the river bottoms and the rest is hilly and light with stones. There is some good open farm land that starts about 20 miles away but is pretty expensive to rent or buy. We run a variety of equipment, we tend to buy what is a good deal at the time rather than one brand. We used to run Case tractors back in the 70's that's where the black 970 is from. Some day we want to restore the 970 as it is a bit rare being a black demonstrator. We usually grow corn, soybeans, canola and wheat or oats.


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

How do you like the Pronovost blower on the TV140? We're contemplating going that route.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

ehlingerlawn.co;1292738 said:


> How do you like the Pronovost blower on the TV140? We're contemplating going that route.


We really like the Pronovost blowers. They are well built and smooth running. This is the first winter we have run one with the X blade option and it does a nice job on residential drives. The TV 140 is well built and are quite reliable for us and the engines have lot's of staying power compared to our older bi-directionals but use more fuel than our older bi-directionals. The TV 140's are only rated 105 hp but our dyno 120 plus.


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

how spendy is the pxpl?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

ehlingerlawn.co;1292903 said:


> how spendy is the pxpl?


We bought ours used and it was only 1 year old and the guy needed money in the summer so we only paid $5500. I understand a new one would get rid of most of $15,000. It sounds like alot but they do work well and are heavy built. Our next blower will be a used Normand 92" pull type on a regular tractor. We have our eye on one close to us with very little wear on it.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

any more pics?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

I have some more pics of some tractors. I'll put one up of our hired mans hotrod Oliver Super 99 with Detroit in it.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a pic of the summer job for one of our TV 140's.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bi-directional;1293143 said:


> I have some more pics of some tractors. I'll put one up of our hired mans hotrod Oliver Super 99 with Detroit in it.


That Detroit must be loud.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

The Detroit is real loud. When he drove it to work that day you could hear him coming for miles. You have to wear ear plugs or you'll lose your hearing in an hour!! He has a small collection of Olivers but that one is the coolest one. I have some more pics of the Western Star setup for its spring job and another TV 140 and the Boomer setup for their summer jobs.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats Western Star is a cool setup having the mulitple bodies to switch out.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

IMAGE;1293463 said:


> That's Western Star is a cool setup having the multiple bodies to switch out.


It takes a few hours to switch as we unbolt one body and put the other on. We don't have roll off system or any thing like that but it's only 6 clamps and a couple hydraulic lines to change them then lift the body off with 2 loaders. We only have to switch in the spring then back for snow season. We are thinking of putting a deck on for hauling hay. The truck and body gets rented out to our local fertilizer supplier for the spring planting season, this year is the first year we supplied the driver and it worked out way better than them supplying the driver.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

Some pics from fall. Haven't taken any new pics for winter, but will try to remember next time we are out.


----------

